# The terrible tornadoes and train



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Saw on a morning news show about the tornadoes that ripped across the south and mentioned that a train was derailed. I have not seen any reference to it since in the google etc news feeds. Anyone know whose train was caught in those horrible wind storms?


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

According to FOX News, it was CSX freight train Q500 between Earlington and Mortons Gap, KY.

LeRoy


----------



## flyingtomg (May 7, 2013)

I thought this photo was amazing. The cars on their sides but the axels still on the track (mostly)


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

I see they are already working on it to clear the track. Heck, just upright those cars, pound out the dents or slap on a little Bondo here there and train will be right as rain, ready to resume rolling. 
Wonder how the engineer will explain this to the super. After all its always the persons fault, going too fast for track conditions, should have known there was a tornado coming etc etc., never allowed to say it was unavoidable accident. A company I worked for after college had that its always your fault mentality, no matter what ("you should have known or anticipated").


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

flyingtomg said:


> I thought this photo was amazing. The cars on their sides but the axels still on the track (mostly)


The wheels and axles are only held in the bogies by the weight of the car, it's common to see them scattered all around with a derailment that cars are overturned.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

rrman987 said:


> I see they are already working on it to clear the track. Heck, just upright those cars, pound out the dents or slap on a little Bondo here there and train will be right as rain, ready to resume rolling.
> Wonder how the engineer will explain this to the super. After all its always the persons fault, going too fast for track conditions, should have known there was a tornado coming etc etc., never allowed to say it was unavoidable accident. A company I worked for after college had that its always your fault mentality, no matter what ("you should have known or anticipated").


One of the things I was taught in accident investigation classes a long time ago was that one driver is always at fault. If it was a multi-car accident, the driver who contributed the most to the accident was at fault. If it was a single car accident, the driver of the car is at fault.

I do not see a second train involved, so. . .


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

What about an "Act of God" decision?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I doubt the company will go after the engineer. It was known that there were tornados in the area.

Here's an actual video of a derailment caused by a tornado, as taken from the outward-facing camera on a trailing engine. Note that this IS NOT the derailment being discussed here -- but it shows you what can happen:


----------

